

Do you actually get projects from the Hacker News Contractors spreadsheet? - joelmaat

I'm just curious. I'm thinking about deleting my entry to not get spammed, and to not have too many inquiring minds know who I am. But if the list actually results in some freelance work, then I'd leave my name on it.
======
joelmaat
Link to spreadsheet:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E)

------
anujkk
No. I never got any projects but I don't do consulting/freelancing anyway.
However, I got over dozen requests to be co-founder from people who told me
they found my details in that spreadsheet.

------
rrrhys
I had no idea there was one.

------
cshipley
It did for me!

